# New to Mexico City



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi,
I just came across this forum...just moved to Mexico City a few months ago and I work for a small company (only 3 of us in Mexico), so unfortunately I haven't met that many people. I would love to meet up with other expats!! I did live here several years ago, so I know my way around the city pretty well.

So, if you are interested in meeting up and chatting, drop me a line!

Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## Mabel (Sep 21, 2008)

lizzers said:


> Hi,
> I just came across this forum...just moved to Mexico City a few months ago and I work for a small company (only 3 of us in Mexico), so unfortunately I haven't met that many people. I would love to meet up with other expats!! I did live here several years ago, so I know my way around the city pretty well.
> 
> So, if you are interested in meeting up and chatting, drop me a line!
> ...


Hi Elizabeth

Like you, I just moved here and there are only 3 of us in my company and the other 2 have been here for 18months and have their own lives, so I'm also looking to meet new people. Shall we meet for a coffee/drink one evening? Or apparently there's a good trip to the pyramids that I'm thinking of doing next weekend.

Hope you're having a good weekend,
Mabel


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Mabel said:


> Hi Elizabeth
> 
> Like you, I just moved here and there are only 3 of us in my company and the other 2 have been here for 18months and have their own lives, so I'm also looking to meet new people. Shall we meet for a coffee/drink one evening? Or apparently there's a good trip to the pyramids that I'm thinking of doing next weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Mabel,
Thanks for replying to my post. It's good to know I'm not the only one in the situation. We should definitely meet up for coffee/a drink! What part of the city do you live/work in? I work in Polanco.


----------



## Mabel (Sep 21, 2008)

lizzers said:


> Hi Mabel,
> Thanks for replying to my post. It's good to know I'm not the only one in the situation. We should definitely meet up for coffee/a drink! What part of the city do you live/work in? I work in Polanco.


I work in Santa Fe, but live in Polanco, so let's meet here, it seems like a lovely place. I'm in a hotel at the moment, but move into my apartment on Tuesday, so perhaps Wednesday or Thursday this week?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can't send or receive mail until you have made five posts, lizzers. You can use the visitor messaging system, though.


----------



## Mabel (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Elizabeth, there's a Mexpat drinks evening tonight at Celtics on Masiryk at 8pm, do you want to go?


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Mabel said:


> Hi Elizabeth, there's a Mexpat drinks evening tonight at Celtics on Masiryk at 8pm, do you want to go?


Yes! I was actually planning on going to that! I've been a few times and it is quite fun!


----------



## Mabel (Sep 21, 2008)

lizzers said:


> Yes! I was actually planning on going to that! I've been a few times and it is quite fun!



Great, look forward to meeting you there!


----------

